# We're back from Fire Island



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone - missed you and your fluffs a lot. :wub: Got back from Fire Island on Friday but have been playing big time catch up with the apartment and work - leaving on Tuesday for Orlando for a shoot - and my DS who left for San Fran today. Crazy around here.:smstarz:
The vacation was wonderful. Sorry I wan't on here much but our internet access wasn't terrific and I was also trying to wean myself away from the computer while away. I ended up having to work so much with e-mails flying back and forth about next week's shoot that I didn't even want to get on my Mac. I FB'd some pix from my iPhone since that was so easy. I know a lot of you saw them.
Tyler loved being at the beach and was thrilled to go out the door and guard us on the deck. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: He never likes walking on the wood decks in VT but here he was fine. We had a little Havanese next door named Lilly whom he liked to hang out with. My DH called Tyler OCD dog because everytime he got sand and/or sea water on his legs he would endlessly bite at them. So I had to keep leaving the beach and rinsing down his legs. :smilie_tischkante: A pain!! He liked the sand and running to the water. I have stills and videos that I'll post in the next few days when I get my work under control. 
I did find a tick on Tyler two days before we left. :new_shocked: It was really small so I'm worried it might have been a deer tick - there are tons of deer on the island who have been there for years. The tick was on his knee and really hard to get out but I'm so thankful that someone here recommended the "TICKED OFF" plastic thingie to remove ticks. I read about it here and sent for it quite a while ago - think I got it for $2 or $3 on Amazon. I had thrown it in Tyler's bag of stuff and boy am I glad. I tried to remove the tick without it and it was really in there -- but not engorged at all -- and then I used this and it worked the whole tick out. So Tyler's been fine - we've been watching him and hopefully not a Lyme disease tick. Happy I kept combing Tyler while there and that he's white. :thumbsup:

And I had sun poisoning on my chest and shoulders, which I wrote on FB. I spent about an hour not under the umbrella and that's what this redhead got. It wasn't a burn but more like an under skin rash which was very itchy. Went to the island doc and he wanted me to take Prednisone but I ended up taking Zyrtec and it got a lot better.

My DH and DS had a ball and got great tans to show for it and we grilled every night so were eating good. Just love being on an island with no cars and everyone walks or rides clunky old bikes and kids and dogs run free. Kinda like the 50's

I apologize for this being so long and for not replying to many threads. I'll have to catch up at some point but I tried at least to read most of the threads some of the days. Hope you all have great summer vacations.:chili::chili:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome back to reality, Sue!! Sorry about the sun poisoning but so glad you had a great time otherwise. And what a brave boy Tyler was walking on the deck!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Man, the sun is BRUTAL this time of year. Good to have you back home.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome back, Sue. :smootch:

I'm glad you caught the tick on Tyler ... I just learned that some of them can be so small that they can be difficult to see. We live in an area where ticks are really bad ... so, I am always checking Snowball out. 

I still would love to have grilled scallops like you had one day/evening. Or, was that on one of your other trips? ... one day runs into the next for me. 

I would love for Snowball to experience the beach. Right now with the temperatures being so high ... we can't even walk him outside. It just too dangerous.

I'm sorry you came down with sun poisoning ... not fun at all, I'm sure.

I hope that with your schedule so busy that you do get a good night's rest and relax a little bit. Sending love and hugs to you and Tyler.:tender::smootch:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome back to reality....sure this is where you want to be???????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Welcome *back to reality*, Sue!! Sorry about the sun poisoning but so glad you had a great time otherwise. And what a brave boy Tyler was walking on the deck!!


I don't even like *reality shows*, Mary, must less being back to it. :HistericalSmiley: And yup, Tyler took on the deck monsters



almitra said:


> Man, the sun is BRUTAL this time of year. Good to have you back home.


Thanks so much for the welcome home. Both the sun and the heat have been brutal around here lately but luckily the house we rented was two houses from the ocean so always a nice sea breeze. But we did come home the day it was 104!!


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Welcome back, Sue. :smootch:
> 
> I'm glad you caught the tick on Tyler ... I just learned that some of them can be so small that they can be difficult to see. We live in an area where ticks are really bad ... so, I am always checking Snowball out.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Marie. I am glad I caught this tick because it really was tiny and very hard to get out without that little instrument.

We weren't able to grill any fish or seafood because my son has severe allergies to them so we did turkey, chicken, steak, rack of lamb and hamburgers and hot dogs. We brought them with us to the island (thank you Costco for much of it) because the price at the grocery store there is insane!!:w00t: You'd walk in for three or four items, literally, and walk out with a receipt for $35. It's the only game in town so you're stuck but they do have to pay to get the food shipped to the island. Luckily the house owners stocked in tons of staples from Costco at the beginning of the season (olive oils, balsamic vinegar, tuna, dressings, seltzer, etc) so it was actually cheaper then our usual stays at other houses.

Still a very busy schedule coming up for the next couple of weeks. Have to interview an ex-Governor in early August and then screening and writing the scripts much of August. It's my busiest time of year.
Love and hugs right back at you. :smootch:


The A Team said:


> Welcome back to reality....sure this is where you want to be???????


Not by a long shot, Pat. Wish I was on Fire Island or Long Beach Island...NOT Manhattan Island. :huh::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome back, Sue! I'm so glad you had a well deserved break from the madness. Sounds like a dream. I've never been to Fire Island but it sounds wonderful. Except, of course, for your awful sunburn. I'm the same as you - 1/2 hour in the sun and I'm a beet.

Relax, just enough to get back into the grind Tuesday! I hope it's not as brutal in Orlando as it's been here.

xoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So sorry about the tick and the sun poisoning. I hope the weather was amazing. The city's been a steam bath. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili:Wohoo! Awesome Sue is back :chili: 

Beside the tick and sun poisoning, I am glad that u had a good time on the Island :thumbsup: I am also happy that u did not give yourself "computer time" while on vacation ^_^ yup! I did enjoy what you shared via iPhone. 

I hope u got all the energy recharged and ready now. 

Hugs
Kat


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome home friend, we sure missed you!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad you had a great getaway before your workload ! Sounds like you're going to be a very busy gal for the rest of the summer! 

Yup, those ticks can be strong little buggers once they attach. It always amazes me how difficult it can be to pull them out though over the years I've gotten pretty good at it. At the nymph stage, they can be as small as a grain of pepper yet every bit as dangerous as the adult stage.

I, too have experienced the sun poisoning more than once.... not fun! Guess that's the price of having that Irish skin.... doesn't take much time to get it in strong sun!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, did you possibly use a new type of sun-screen? Sometimes the skin gets hot & sets up a reaction to something in the s. screen & it makes an awful rash. Just a thought!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

:welcome1: back, dear Sue! I've missed you and Tyler but happy to hear you had a great time on Fire Island!

It's nice to see vacation pics on fb, thanks for sharing with us!

Sorry to hear about the sun poisoning and the tick. Over here the weather is so bad and rainy actually. No chance to sun poisoning, Lol!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome home Sue!!!!Enjoyed all the pics so far on FB. So glad you had a great week!!! Beach vacations are the best and such a bonus when the fluffs come. I loved having B&E on the beach in the Outer Banks last year. I can tell Tyler had a great time. Happy to hear the sun poisoning got better too. Serious sunburns are never fun. Now just try not to lose your vacation relaxed mode now that you have to get back to work. Just think of those sunsets when the stress kicks in!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome back to reality, Sue. I wish I could tell you that it is cooler in Florida, but the Orlando area temperatures are in the mid 90's with almost as much humidity. I hope all of your work is indoors. I love Florida, but the mountains sure sound appealing now.
Have a good trip, and I'll speak to you soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Welcome back, Sue! I'm so glad you had a well deserved break from the madness. Sounds like a dream. I've never been to Fire Island but it sounds wonderful. Except, of course, for your awful sunburn. I'm the same as you - 1/2 hour in the sun and I'm a beet.
> 
> Relax, just enough to get back into the grind Tuesday! I hope it's not as brutal in Orlando as it's been here.
> 
> xoxo


Thanks, Bonnie. You have to go there even just for one day. It feels like you've been away for so much longer because it really does feel like stepping back in time. BTW had been looking at the weather map and it had been cooler in FL than NYC. :w00t: My entire shoot is indoors so I think I'll be fine.


KAG said:


> So sorry about the tick and the sun poisoning. I hope the weather was amazing. The city's been a steam bath.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxo


Thanks, Kerry. This is the hottest weather I can remember in NYC in a long time. I'm just thankful I'm not shooting here and outdoors. 


Katkoota said:


> :chili:Wohoo! Awesome Sue is back :chili:
> 
> Beside the tick and sun poisoning, I am glad that u had a good time on the Island :thumbsup: I am also happy that u did not give yourself "computer time" while on vacation ^_^ yup! I did enjoy what you shared via iPhone.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Kat. I really did try to go computer free but the person in charge of what I'm shooting next week, instead of providing what I needed over the past 6 weeks I gave her, left it all until the last week. :angry: So maddening for me but it still was great getting away with my family.


edelweiss said:


> Welcome home friend, we sure missed you!!!





edelweiss said:


> Sue, did you possibly use a new type of sun-screen? Sometimes the skin gets hot & sets up a reaction to something in the s. screen & it makes an awful rash. Just a thought!


Thanks, Sandi. Missed everyone here a lot too. I kept feeling guilty that I wasn't answering posts. 
And nope it wasn't a new sunscreen. Same old, same old. I did have the same thing about 5 years ago - same place. Thought it was some drug I was taking but apparently that's not it because I"m only on Lipitor. Just very sensitive skin and that chest area is really soft skin. Frustrating! A thought about HH but I guess I'd need to get an umbrella if I want to enjoy it.



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Glad you had a great getaway before your workload ! Sounds like you're going to be a very busy gal for the rest of the summer!
> 
> Yup, those ticks can be strong little buggers once they attach. It always amazes me how difficult it can be to pull them out though over the years I've gotten pretty good at it. At the nymph stage, they can be as small as a grain of pepper yet every bit as dangerous as the adult stage.
> 
> I, too have experienced the sun poisoning more than once.... not fun! Guess that's the price of having that Irish skin.... doesn't take much time to get it in strong sun!


Terry - yes this one was very very small and try as I might I couldn't get it off until I used that little tool. It looks like a measuring spoon with a pie cut in it but was terrific. Tyler seems perfectly fine so hoping it was nothing.

Though I'm not Irish, I have that coloring and really envy those with rich dark tans though I know it isn't really healthy to get too much sun. :huh:



Alexa said:


> :welcome1: back, dear Sue! I've missed you and Tyler but happy to hear you had a great time on Fire Island!
> 
> It's nice to see vacation pics on fb, thanks for sharing with us!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Alexandra. The weather's been weird all over the world. My brother lives in a Chicago suburb and he got 7" of rain on Saturday in a little over an hour flooding his basement. :w00t: We hit 104 here in the city without the heat index and a friend from Moscow says it's been incredibly hot even there.
Hope the rain goes away so that you and Ullana can enjoy.:wub:


mom2bijou said:


> Welcome home Sue!!!!Enjoyed all the pics so far on FB. So glad you had a great week!!! Beach vacations are the best and such a bonus when the fluffs come. I loved having B&E on the beach in the Outer Banks last year. I can tell Tyler had a great time. Happy to hear the sun poisoning got better too. Serious sunburns are never fun. Now just try not to lose your vacation relaxed mode now that you have to get back to work. Just think of those sunsets when the stress kicks in!


Thanks, Tammy. Glad you liked the pix. I have to get them up here. Maybe when I'm in my hotel in Orlando. Love the beach so much. It was so calming hearing the ocean waves lull us to sleep every night and see sunsets over the bay every evening. Really restorative. This weekend we tried to keep low key - even cancelled dinner plans with friends so we could just veg. :blush: And last night Jim and I went to a Lobsterpalooza at the Mermaid Inn near us for a clambake which we never got to do in FI because of DS's shellfish allergy.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Sue,

Glad to hear that you enjoyed your vacation! I enjoyed looking at your pictures on Facebook. Fire Island looks nice... I'll have to visit there someday. I'm also happy that the tick thing worked for you with Tyler... it worked for us too. Sorry to hear about the sun poisoning. I know how itchy that can be. Glad that the zyrtec helped. 

Hope that all of your work in Orlando goes well!
Welcome home!!
Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome Back!!!! Sounds like you all had a great time, except for the tick on Tyler. Sue, if you are on vacation, no need to post, you should be out there having fun and enjoying your self!!! SM will always be here when you get back!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

YEY!!!! Sue & Tyler are back! :chili:
"Back to life....back to reality..." Reality is not that bad after all! It sounds like you guys had a great time grilling everyday! Eating good food is the BEST part (for me at least)! :thumbsup:
Poor Tyler, those ticks can be really annoying. :smpullhair: Thats the best part I love about out fluffs being white, you can see all these little suckers in no time! :HistericalSmiley:I think its funny how he wasn't fond of the sand. He's a city boy for life! :w00t:
How is your rash doing now? I hope its much better! 
We're glad to have you both back and we can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Glad to hear that you enjoyed your vacation! I enjoyed looking at your pictures on Facebook. Fire Island looks nice... I'll have to visit there someday. I'm also happy that the tick thing worked for you with Tyler... it worked for us too. Sorry to hear about the sun poisoning. I know how itchy that can be. Glad that the zyrtec helped.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Debbie. I think you'd really like Fire Island. I think anyone would. It's funny, as soon as you get on the ferry you feel like you're going away on vacation, even if it's just for the day. You just feel like you leave your worries behind on the mainland. And you also have a ferry full of fluffs to entertain you on the way. Tyler was next to a dog whose head was the size of all of Tyler. :HistericalSmiley: Come to think of it, that dog wuzzed out and went below while we sat up top. :smtease::yahoo: Score one for little dog
Prepping for Orlando. Not like your trip tho since it's work


donnad said:


> Welcome Back!!!! Sounds like you all had a great time, except for the tick on Tyler. Sue, if you are on vacation, no need to post, you should be out there having fun and enjoying your self!!! SM will always be here when you get back!


Thanks, Donna. That's great advice about SM. :aktion033:


Bibu said:


> YEY!!!! Sue & Tyler are back! :chili:
> "Back to life....back to reality..." Reality is not that bad after all! It sounds like you guys had a great time grilling everyday! Eating good food is the BEST part (for me at least)! :thumbsup:
> Poor Tyler, those ticks can be really annoying. :smpullhair: Thats the best part I love about out fluffs being white, you can see all these little suckers in no time! :HistericalSmiley:I think its funny how he wasn't fond of the sand. He's a city boy for life! :w00t:
> How is your rash doing now? I hope its much better!
> We're glad to have you both back and we can't wait to see pictures!


Thanks, Cory. I think Tyler's part cat - he's so fastidious about keeping himself dirt free. He even preens my DH by nibbling on his arm hairs. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
My rash is totally under control now. Hasn't itched in days so I'm really relieved. I'll just have to watch the sun in Orlando but will mostly be shooting indoors so I should be fine. :huh:


----------

